# Happy Labor Day Weekend



## DL Rupper (Aug 19, 2008)

Anybody going out RVing over the Labor Day Holiday?  This past weekend, most of the California campers left the Oregon Coast campground I'm staying in.  Not sure if it's going to fill back up for Labor Day or if the summer season is just about over.  

The campground owners/managers have been telling me that they have had fewer RV'ers this year, but the ones that come have been staying longer.

Y'all have a great Labor Day weekend whatever you plan on doing.   Happy Camping if you are out and about in your RV..


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 19, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

right back at you DL HAVE A GOOD YOU


----------



## utmtman (Aug 19, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

Not sure if I will be down in your neck of the woods or back up here in Wash. DL.  My boss coerced me into returning until 8 sept if my rv is fixed quickly enough.  Which is fine with me.  Here in the park we have had more campers than in years past they tell me.  They said its been years since we have had the three camp grounds full but have had them full for half the weekends this summer.  So I am thinking more people are staying close to home and still getting out and about.


----------



## cwishert (Aug 19, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

I want to go somewhere for the holiday weekend but I have waited too late to try to make reservations and all the campgrounds that I wanted to stay at are full.  I am on a couple of waiting lists.  We may just go back to the beach and dry camp.  Only problem with that is that the potty probably won't last three days and we will have to go into town to dump.  I am trying to find out if the fire station close to the beach really has a dump station or not.  It says so on one website I found but have been past there many times and do not see it.  Maybe I can call them and find out where it is located at.  Otherwise the closest one is about 30 miles which is halfway home.  Hubby doesn't like that part.  Hope you all have a fun and wonderful labor day weekend!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 19, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

We are going to a huge flea market in Hillsville, VA.  We are camping at Fort Chiswell Campground about 20 mins. away.  This town has done this for years, the whole town is shut down, Main Street is lined with venders and all the surrounding farm land is either parking or venders.  Anyone close, come on down.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 19, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

Sounds like everyone is planning to get out and enjoy.  

Lee don't work to hard.  Enjoy yourself.  If you stay through Sep 8, maybe we can get together down the road somewhere later on.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 19, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

No plans for us yet because we are still trying to get all of Mothers things settled since she passed away and now of top of that the Grandsons 2001 Nissian Frontier was stolen and I had cosigned with him. No telling how long that will take :angry: Hope all have a safe and happy Labor Day weekend   DL just settle back and sit behind the Dogde and smell the fumes :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 19, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

Chelse, Hope you get the Nissan back.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 19, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

Chelse sorry  hear about your grandson's lost. I hope they find the person who stole it and throw the book at him.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 19, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

Probably already in a chop shop.  Wish i had been sitting there with my Model 12 pump but then guess i would be in trouble. A home owner in Pelham caught 3 teens breaking into his car in his driveway and held them at gun point until the police arrived. And to think some of the crazy politicians want to take our guns away :angry:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 19, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

those are the ones with security guards, not a real person, just a politician :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

Shirley's Birthday this Sunday. So we are going to do another Casino run..  :bleh: Don't have to go back to work till after Labor Day. So going to see how many Louisiana Casino's we can hit in that time.


----------



## cwishert (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

Shadow, Make a run down 59 and pick me up. I want to go!!!    :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## cwishert (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

Oh and tell Shirley we say Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

She said Thank You Carol.. Didn't Y'all just get back from the Casino??  
And I thought we had it bad !!   Do you think Hollis will show up?


----------



## Pillaz (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

Just got back from Rehoboth Beach DE, It was Beautiful. Labor Day Weekend We are going to Saccanda Lake. Water front site and boat in the water.  Can't Wait!
Have a great Birthday and win some $
To heck with the high price of gas life is too short not to go camping.


----------



## Pillaz (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

chelse, I am sorry to hear of your loss. Hope everything works out.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

Happy Birthday Shirley    Hope you have a good one.


----------



## utmtman (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

Happy Birthday shirley, DL not sure whats gonna happen at this point.  I have to run to Harrisburg Monday than depending on how long we are there will determine whether I come back here until the 8th or head on south.  If I head south I will be by to bug ya.  If not we will catch ya down the road somewhere fer sure.


----------



## cwishert (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

Yeah Butch we did just come back from the casino.  Didn't do too bad either.  We didn't win the big one but we didn't come home broke.    But I am always ready to go to the casino.  Unfortunately hubby is not.    Hope you and Shirley have a great time and win lots of $$$$$$$$$$.  Play a machine for me. :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

Shadow tell Shirley we said happy birthday and I wont tell her what you said her age was   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:    :evil:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

happy birthday Shirley, and which casinos are you going to?who knows we have no plans as of now so we may or can show up.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

Chelse, remember we're friends    Hollis we will be in Lake Charles La. Sunday thru Wednesday then head to Shreveport La. for a couple of days.
Hollis I was able to get some pics. in the album using the cell phone like DL. Give it a try


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

Lee, If you head south, come on by.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

Butch tell Shriley HB for me ,, and DL i am going to MR for the weekend ,, was gonna head to the beach for 3weeks ,, but that's out ,, since i'm on my own ,, i have to work      :disapprove:  :disapprove:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

Happy Birthday Shirley!  Have a great day at the casinos, win a LOT.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

Sounds like everyone has got plans for Labor Day.  I feel left out since I'm full-timing and I will be doing just more of the same.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

well DL ,, don't feel left out ,, u do what all of us want to do one day ,, jsut travel and have now where to go and all the time to do it  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Shadow (Aug 21, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

Poor DL, Just does what he wants when he wants ! Any day is a holiday


----------



## C Nash (Aug 21, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

But just think Butch and Rod, he has to travel in a Dogde :dead:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 21, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

hell if I had that luxury I would not care how or what got me there, Dodge or Ford, just to have everyday a holiday


----------



## C Nash (Aug 21, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

Downside to that Hollis is you don't have to get up in the morning :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

That's a down side ,, Nash  :question:  :question:  :question:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 21, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

well I don't have to now BEING I AM 100 % RETIRED, but would love to be out looking at our country like DL


----------



## C Nash (Aug 21, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

Do we KNOW that DL is seeing the country   .  bet he dont even own a camper :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

yea  he does nash ,, look in his albums ,, he has a brand new rv ,, with all the fixins    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:
Look on the 3rd page of his albums ,, his new rv is there ,, last pic   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 22, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

It gets great milage, when it's cranked up. :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## rjf7g (Aug 24, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

I'll be doing what I do darn near every weekend from April 1 to November 1, just for an extra day and night!  I will head out from work as soon as possible on Friday and go to our seasonal site at Smith Mountain Lake (VA - about 30/45 minutes from GTS).  We're planning on taking the boat out - we'll play on the water if we have any kids to pull around (could be we have the grandson or nieces and nephews or none at all...waiting on others to make up their minds), otherwise we'll drop anchor in a quiet cove and read/float for a couple of hours.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 24, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

sounds like you have a good plan. be careful and enjoy


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 24, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

Y'all enjoy.  I'll be watching the Politics on Fox while enjoying the cool Oregon coastal weather.  See album pics for what the Ocean looks like here.  Great views.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

did i hear OCEAN ,, i see how u are DL ,, taking all that salt air in ,, and not pming me any ,, u'r a bum ,,,    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :evil:  :bleh:


----------



## Pillaz (Aug 25, 2008)

Re: Happy Labor Day Weekend

Rod I have a bunch of Beach sand for ya.   All ya have to do us vaccuum it out of my MH Carpet.  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

